# Tren E vs Superdrol. Should I quit Tren?



## svt2001 (May 13, 2014)

I have been on 160mg of Tren E and 100mg of Test E weekly for 6 weeks now.  Weight is down a bit and strength is up a bit.  However, it's nothing to write home about.  Am I simply not using enough Tren for it to be effective or something?  I mean 160mg of Tren should be equal to 800mg of Test.  I am experiencing insomnia with bad night sweats however.

Superdrol, on the other hand, (IronMagLabs MD-Extreme) at one capsule a day (10mg of Superdrol) made me Superman compared to Tren.

Is 70mg of Superdrol on a weekly basis (10mg * 7 days) stronger than 160mg of Tren?  Considering the sides, should I just quit Tren?  I can't sleep!  Even with Benadryl, GABA, and Melatonin.

I hate Tren and don't see what all the hype is about so far.  Thanks guys.


----------



## mac10chap (May 13, 2014)

I've seen people have decent results with as low as 25mg tren ace per day.  However, most are running tren at least double what they're running their test at.  Right now, I'm on 350mg of Tren Ace per week and 300mg Test E and that is honestly just about right for me.  I've run tren lower and pretty much experienced nothing.  I'd say if you're having bad sides on Tren E, get you some Tren Ace and run it about double what you're running it now.  You'll have better results.   Tren melts fat off for me.  

Every day or even EOD pinning of lower amounts of Tren seems to keep the sides at bay much better.


----------



## tl0311 (May 13, 2014)

All your doing is shutting yourself down with those pussy doses.  Seriously what are you doing? Need to at least triple the dose. You also need to read up a lot more


----------



## heavyiron (May 13, 2014)

I would double the Tren and Test dose.

BTW, MDE from IML is an unreal oral. VERY strong!


----------



## malfeasance (May 13, 2014)

I would triple them.  300 mg test and 400-480 tren.  I assume you are talking about weekly dosage.  Split it into two injections per week.


----------



## svt2001 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I think I just bit off more than I can chew.  I can't imagine the sides getting better by doubling the dose.

I was just curious since everyone loves Tren, that's why I tried it.  My mistake was going with Tren E vs Tren A since I didn't want to pin ED or EOD.

As far as 160mg of Tren E a week being a "pussy dose," I would agree.  My logic was that if it's 5 times as strong as Test or 800mg Test equivalent.  That's a hell of a  dose.  I was getting great results with 200mg of Test E in the past.  So, I figured 4 times the results. 

I was looking for the Minimum Effective Dose to take.  I'm not even competing for a trophy and even if I was, large drug doses are more risk than reward for a weekend warrior like myself.


----------



## Goodskie (May 13, 2014)

Way too low. I'm on 

1g test
400mgs tren e
800mgs mast e


----------



## leo74 (May 13, 2014)

Are you taking anything for the progestin/prolactin sides? caber prami bromo? That helped me with the insomnia part. I ran 400mg tren e with very slight sleep disturbances. Pinning more often helps me with sides as well.


----------



## malfeasance (May 13, 2014)

leo74 said:


> Are you taking anything for the progestin/prolactin sides? caber prami bromo? That helped me with the insomnia part. I ran 400mg tren e with very slight sleep disturbances. Pinning more often helps me with sides as well.



caber/prami.bromo - Which one did you take, and how did you dose it?


----------



## raysd21 (May 13, 2014)

> I was just curious since everyone loves Tren, that's why I tried it.  My mistake was going with Tren E vs Tren A since I didn't want to pin ED or EOD.



Love....Is a very strong word here.....People love the results of Tren.  I've seen maybe 5-6 people ever say "I love tren".  Tren is evil.  You should have went with his kind hearted brother Deca.


----------



## Lift-on (May 13, 2014)

My first run with tren A (200mg/week) test p(300mg). Was horrible. The tren recked me. Sides out the ass. Good results tho, for the dose.  My second and current run tren a(350-400mg) test p (800mg) is a breeze. Hardly any sides at all.   Only changes are. ED injections instead of EOD and i inject in the AM not PM. High test low tren,  Plus I'm taking 2iu hgh a night to help sleep. Witch iv had no problems with.  Idk if these small changes are what's made a worlds of difference or if its just my body being more use to it.  Tren is an evil bitch and your first run will show u the sides and you need to learn how to treat them.


----------



## svt2001 (May 13, 2014)

leo74 said:


> Are you taking anything for the progestin/prolactin sides? caber prami bromo? That helped me with the insomnia part. I ran 400mg tren e with very slight sleep disturbances. Pinning more often helps me with sides as well.



I'm using .25mg of Prami every night along with my Benadryl, melatonin, and GABA.


----------



## svt2001 (May 13, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> What you need for your requirements is Halo For Her.  You should see some dramatic changes in your vagina in no time.



Ha, thanks.  I know that I sound like a sissy.  I'm sure Bikini girls take more gear than I do.


----------



## MDR (May 13, 2014)

svt2001 said:


> Thanks guys.  I think I just bit off more than I can chew.  I can't imagine the sides getting better by doubling the dose.
> 
> I was just curious since everyone loves Tren, that's why I tried it.  My mistake was going with Tren E vs Tren A since I didn't want to pin ED or EOD.
> 
> ...



You are a "weekend warrior" taking tiny doses, and you start with tren?  

Stop taking AAS and look into Crossfit.  Jesus fucking christ...


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 13, 2014)

svt2001 said:


> I have been on 160mg of Tren E and 100mg of Test E weekly for 6 weeks now. Weight is down a bit and strength is up a bit. However, it's nothing to write home about. Am I simply not using enough Tren for it to be effective or something? I mean 160mg of Tren should be equal to 800mg of Test. I am experiencing insomnia with bad night sweats however.
> 
> Superdrol, on the other hand, (IronMagLabs MD-Extreme) at one capsule a day (10mg of Superdrol) made me Superman compared to Tren.
> 
> ...



I think maybe you are looking at things in the wrong way.  Every steroid has different effects, so you need to specifically define the word "strength" before saying that a certain steroid is "stronger" than another.  For example, you said that 160 mg of tren should be equal to 800 mg of test.  Really?  Equal in what way? Tren and test are two very different drugs which provide radically different effects.  Just because tren's anabolic rating is 5X higher than test does NOT mean it will build 5X as much muscle.  Despite the reduced anabolic rating, test will always be the superior mass-builder.  Anabolic ratings are basically worthless for assessing a steroid muscle building potential.  For example, halotesting has an anabolic rating of 1900...19X higher than test, yet it build almost no muscle.  Anavar has an abolic rating of over 600, yet it doesn't build anywhere near the mass of testosterone.  Technically, Anavar's anaboplic rating is 50% higher than SD's, yet SD builds many, many times as much muscle as Anavar, when compared mg per mg. 

A steroid's myotropic potency (muscle building strength) and its anabolic rating are two very different things.  Anabolic ratings are not accurate indicators of growth potential.  The fact is that SD is a much more potent mass-builder than tren when compared on a mg per mg basis...not even close, really.  This is why many guys have gained 15-20 lbs in 30 days using SD at only 30 mg daily, but if you use that same dose of tren you might not gain any weight at all.  Rather, you will probably just harden up, dry out a bit, and look denser.

You should stop looking at a steroid's A:A rating and instead, learn about the specific effects each steroid provides.  There are plenty of eprienced users online who can guide you in selecting steroids suited to your goals.  There is also plenty of informatiom posted describing the different AAS and their ideal uses.  If you want to build mass while keeping things simple, it is hard to beat a traditional testosterone & mass-building oral cycle, such as Test & SD...test & Anadrol...test & dimethazine...or test & Dianabol, etc.  If you want to further improve your gains, you can throw in something like trenbolone, nandrolone, trestolone, or 1-testosterone.  Tren won't build a lot of "mass" on its own, but most of the weight you do add will be legitimate muscle fiber.  It will also make you look harder, drier, and better overall.  Nandrolone is another traditional injectable mass-builder that stacks well with testosterone.  Trestolone is also excellent at proper dosages.  1-testosterone is similar to tren in terms of visual effects, but slightly weaker without the side effects.

If mass is the goal, avoid things like Masteron, Boldenone, Primobolan, Anavar, Winstrol, etc.

A great mass-building stack is testosterone and Super DMZ 3.0.  As far as 2-way stacks go, it is going to be very hard to beat.


----------



## svt2001 (May 13, 2014)

To Mike Arnold, Thank you so much.  Your reply has helped me understand this stuff a lot better.  A lot of my info came from the "All you need to know about Tren" sticky.  That's where that 5 times as strong stuff came about.

I was just on 200mg of Test E as a high TRT dose and just wanted something extra.  I am going to toss the Tren to avoid any further temptation, and I am just going to resume 200mg of Test.  I'm an idiot.

Anytime that I want something extra I'll just try something along the lines of Super DMZ 3.0.  I tried Super DMZ 2.0 in the past also with great results.  Pretty close to MD-Extreme.  I'll just be sure to get regular blood work to keep an eye on my liver health.

Thank you all for setting my straight.  I appreciate the tough love.


----------



## tl0311 (May 13, 2014)

Good little write up M.A.  but I think that for muscle building AAS , especially for this guy, EQ would be a very viable substance.  I think you even wrote an awesome article on how Eq is a great muscle building drug


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 13, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> Good little write up M.A. but I think that for muscle building AAS , especially for this guy, EQ would be a very viable substance. I think you even wrote an awesome article on how Eq is a great muscle building drug



Boldenone will work well in beginners or when used at high dosages, but generally speaking, other drugs result in more growth at lower dosages.  I like Boldenone, but if mass is the only goal, I would normally recommend other drugs before it.  Bold certainly has its advantages, but it is not considered a top mass-builder.


----------



## raysd21 (May 14, 2014)

I just read an article about HIGH dose EQ and as soon as I upped it from 1gram a week to 2 grams my weight immediately went down.  I am leaning out big time.  The only thing going up is my food bill.  Test/EQ/IGF cycle is definitely more for lean gains.


----------

